# Doser grinder mods



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me if any of the Doser grinders can be modified to an ON DEMAND grinder fairly easily ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have a look here

This should be possible with any grinder that has space to fit a timer inside. If you look on the Auber website they also do a pre-made box which you just plug your grinder into which allows it to grind 'on-demand'


----------

